# Devils Lake Fishing Report 1/14



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Walleye and pike fishing continue to be good to excellent while perch fishing 
remains slow. Anglers are doing well on walleyes in the north end of Creel 
Bay, the area from the dome house to the towers to the yellow trailer, Doc 
Hagens, Stromme Addition, and in the Flats Patience Point, Haleys Hump, and the 
Golden Highway. Anglers are using jigging raps, sonars, buckshot rattlespoons, 
nils, & chubby darters tipped with minnows or minnow heads. The best bite is 
early morning and just before dark. Pike fishing remains good in 
Sweetwater/Morrison Lake, the Mauvee Coulee near Churches Ferry, Lake Irving, 
and Wolfords Bay on Devils Lake. White jigs with twister tails, sonars, and 
smelt or herring have all been working. Perch fishing remains slow. However, 
the past few days we've had a few reports of some fish being caught near the 
dome house, the towers, and in Dead Cow Bay. Hali's, genz worms, fat boys, and 
jigging raps tipped with wax worms, spikes, minnows, or minnow heads have been 
the most popular set ups. Cold weathers helped with ice conditions. The snow 
cover is thin and anglers are now driving in most all areas of the lake. Good 
Luck & Good
Fishing!!!


----------



## pigrancher (Dec 23, 2004)

fishing on DL has been horrible. i'd love to see an actual report from an angler ON the water. just goes to show:

you'll never find a true fishing report from a bait shop


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I have thought the same for along time.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Talked with friends out there and they said the bite was pretty good until this week, now it is really slow I guess. I think they are mad that I call for the reports everyday, but I want to hear from someone who is or was on the water.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

The report from eds pretty much sums up how this year is going so far. Perch are really hard to find right now but the walleyes are really aggressive and everywhere there is good structure(flooded roads/roadbeds, trees, rocky points, sandbars, ridges, dropoffs). We have really been nailing some nice fish this whole month so far. Biggest one was a 5.3lb. eye(according to my digital scale). Several others have been released between 21-24 inches also. The last week has been the best bite yet. 2lb fish are the norm, nothing has been bigger than 3lbs yet this week though. Not sure about northerns, dont really get into them too much. I am heading up to pelican tomorrow to try a couple spots i have mapped out, weather permitting.


----------

